# Mtb & Road Si Combinan



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estimados amigos y compañeros del pedal, aqui les relato la ultima rodada larga del año.

La rodada fue una ruta experimental que trazamos desde una vista espacial (google earth) pero a la hora de la verdad las cosas fueron muy diferentes, teniamos planeado un tiempo estimado de 7 horas, que terminaron siendo 15 horas y casi termina en tragedia nacional.

La ruta se llama PIEDRAS BOLA que son un atractivo turistico natural de la region de Ahualulco, Jal. son unas piedras gigantes que por alla, por la epoca del Jurasik Park, y por capricho de la naturaleza se formaron esfericas, en otras palabras eran con las que los dinosaurios jugaban a las canicas.

La ruta estaba prevista para que fuera de multiples destrezas, o sea un tramo de carretera, un tramo de tierra, un tramo de empedrado, varios single track, puentes congantes, tiroleza,trekking , rappel y otras disciplinas. O SEA QUE MEZCLAR ES BUENO.

Arrancamos a las 9:00 am por carretera 2 horas y media hasta llegar a la desviacion a las piedras bola,

Aqui vamos !!!









Desviación a parque natural Piedras Bola









Cambia el terreno de asfalto a tierra y subiendo









Seguimos subiendo y logramos vistas espectaculares









Llegamos al puente colgante

















Diferentes vistas del puente, se ve facil pero si da mello, porque hasta el aire lo mece.









Vista lateral del puente colgante









Despues de una hora mas por tierra y veredas llegamos a las piedras bola 
Su servilleta









Foto del grupo, (notese aun estamos contentos, despues de esto ya no tanto)









TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Alfonso :

¡ Vientos huracanados !! buenas fotos .

El paisaje , cerros , carretera de la primera foto es extraordinariamente similar a una zona del Edo. de Puebla que seguido rodamos.

Por aquí tenemos cerca de Atlixco un puentecillo colgante similar , no tan alto ni tan largo , pero también se mueve cañón , al mediar el puente si ve uno para abajo y se fija uno en la corriente y la velocidad como va el río , la sensación de vértigo es canija.

Se ve que le has sacado buen jugo a tu Spider.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Después de llegar al primer grupo de Piedras Bola, continuamos rodando como otros 45 minutos para llegar al segundo grupo de Piedras, este trayecto ya es por una vereda angosta, aunque todavia esta señalizado y bien marcada la vereda.

Llegamos al MOAB MEXICANO !!!!









Nunca falta un vandalo que se quiere inmortalizar :nono:








No, no se crean es un cuate que estaba tratando de borrar los graffitis









A partir de aqui lo normal es regresar por el mismo camino por donde veniamos pues ya no hay mas camino para ningun lado, pero habiamos visto en una vista por Google, que abriendo brecha unos 10 Km y llegabamos a una rancheria (3 casas) y de ahi habia un pequeño comino que nos llevaba a otra carretera, para por ahi regresar. El pequeño detalle fue que en esos 10 Km habia una barranca de 300 m de alto que nos llevo 9 horas para bordear.

Aqui vamos abriendo brecha !!!









Algunos Single track divertidos, largos y virgenes:

















Continuamos escalando, rappeleando:

















Estas dos bicis se perdieron en accion (RIP) 
La Klein, se cayó de un barranco de 25 m (imaginense 2 veces la altura de un trampolin de 10 m en la fosa de clavados) el dueño resbaló por unas hojas secas y se fueron como por tobogan algunos metros y justo antes de llegar al borde de un barranco, soltó la bici y se agarro de un arbol. Eso estubó cerca, muy cerca 

Y la Specialized habian ya bajado de un rappel y la bici estaba recostada reposando en la hierba, cuando un cuate que iba bajando por un acantilado, desprendió una gran roca como de diez kilos y Gracias a Dios cayo sobre el cuadro de la Specialized, digo gracias a Dios porque pudo haber caido en la cabeza de varios de los que estabamos ahí. (tambien muy cerca)

Esta fue la ultima foto de las bicis antes de morir:









Aqui a la hora de llegar como naufragos, a la rancheria a las 2 de la mañana, que gracias a Dios nuevamente, los habitantes de la casa nos rescataron y nos llevaron hasta nuestros vehiculos (como 2 horas en la camionetita)

Aqui acaba la aventura y ya no les detallo mas esta odisea porque ya me estan hablando para la cena navideña.

Saludos y Feliz Navidad


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Con esos paisajes y veredas me apunto a rodar hasta en pavimento!!!

Poca madre...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estas dos bicis se perdieron en accion (RIP) 
La Klein, se cayó de un barranco de 25 m (imaginense 2 veces la altura de un trampolin de 10 m en la fosa de clavados) el dueño resbaló por unas hojas secas y se fueron como por tobogan algunos metros y justo antes de llegar al borde de un barranco, soltó la bici y se agarro de un arbol. Eso estubó cerca, muy cerca 

Y la Specialized habian ya bajado de un rappel y la bici estaba recostada reposando en la hierba, cuando un cuate que iba bajando por un acantilado, desprendió una gran roca como de diez kilos y Gracias a Dios cayo sobre el cuadro de la Specialized, digo gracias a Dios porque pudo haber caido en la cabeza de varios de los que estabamos ahí. (tambien muy cerca)

Esta fue la ultima foto de las bicis antes de morir:

L_ástima por las dos bicis que murieron casi casi en el cumplimiento de su deber y en lugar para el que fueron creadas , en el campo , pero que bueno que a los bikers no les pasó nada .

Epitafio para las bicis .- Que pena que no eran Turners , porque aún aplastadas , rotas , desvencijadas u como sea , todavía valdrían $ 500.00 usd. !!!!_

Aqui acaba la aventura y ya no les detallo mas esta odisea porque ya me estan hablando para la cena navideña.

_Buen provecho , a todo dar que cenan temprano , por aquí todavía faltan como dos horas !!!! a ver si aguanto .....
_
Feliz Navidad.

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

the last biker said:


> El paisaje , cerros , carretera de la primera foto es extraordinariamente similar a una zona del Edo. de Puebla que seguido rodamos.
> 
> Se ve que le has sacado buen jugo a tu Spider.
> 
> the last biker


Sí, verdaderamente los mexicanos tenemos el privilegio de vivir en un pais hermoso, y con diversidad de recursos naturales, lastima que muchos ni siquiera estan concientes de esto, los mtbers tenemos la doble suerte, de ademas de tener un país increible tambien vivimos el mejor deporte:thumbsup:

Como dice sabiamente un amigo: "para valorar a México, tienes que haber viajado mucho al extranjero".

Y, también SI le he sacado mucho provecho a la Intense Spider, ya esta mas paseada que mi abuelita.
Te agradezco que me hayas recomendado tan magnifica bici, la verdad si me tuviera que quedar con solamente una de mis 4 bicis, definitivamente me quedaria con la Spider.
Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*México lindo y querido , si ruedo lejos de aquí.......*



DrF035 said:


> Sí, verdaderamente los mexicanos tenemos el privilegio de vivir en un pais hermoso, y con diversidad de recursos naturales, lastima que muchos ni siquiera estan concientes de esto, los mtbers tenemos la doble suerte, de ademas de tener un país increible tambien vivimos el mejor deporte:thumbsup:
> 
> Como dice sabiamente un amigo: "para valorar a México, tienes que haber viajado mucho al extranjero".
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Doctor :

Tienes mucha razón , en nuestro país tenemos mucho para rodar y conocer , por todos lados , realmente la geografía y orografía de México da para mucho , nunca acabaremos de conocer realmente todo el país, cada rincón tiene su encanto especial , cada estado tiene sus peculiaridades y hace que siempre quieras regresar , con todo y los problemas actuales rodar en México es la panacea para muchos problemas.

Y tiene mucha razón tu amigo de que viajando mucho al extranjero valoras mas a México , es como ; cuanto valora uno la salud cuando algo te falla o simplemente de enfermas de gripe , ya no digamos de otras cosas , ahora que como también dicen "que los viajes ilustran " , y estoy de acuerdo , solo que , parte de ese lustre es reconocer lo que tenemos.

En lo personal nunca (o casi..) me he arrepentido de gastar en bicis y componentes , pero en ocasiones si me arrepiento de haber gastado en viajes al extranjero exclusivamente solo para rodar en bici a lugares que aparentemente tiene mucha fama o mucho marketing y que ya estando allá dices <<< no manches, venir a gastar para rodar en éste lugar , si está mejor allá en mi rancho ...>>> y no critico , pero hay quien hasta paga por excursiones guiadas desde acá ja ja ja .

Lo que si tengo muy claro , es que donde si andamos bien atrasados es en infraestructura para la práctica del mountain bike , tenemos zonas que podrían fácilmente ser adaptadas o mejor dicho contar con la infraestructura para la práctica del mtb , con rutas señaladas para diferentes niveles , un poco mas de hoteleria rústica, seguridad y servcio y alquiler de bicis y obviamente que sean auto sustentables .

Hay lugares en los que he rodado en el extranjero a los que nunca regresaría y que me decepcionaron , sino profundamente si lo necesario para no regresar , aunque también hay algunos a los que regresaría sin dudar .

Sin embargo viajar con varias intenciones o actividades es diferente , te vas de vacaciones, asistes a eventos de mtb, te compras una o mas bicis, visitas fábricas y tiendas , ruedas por los lugares que te recomiendan en donde estés , te vas a un buen concierto de rock , eso no tiene precio ...para eso esta la credit card ja ja ja

Y si , tienes razón solo teniendo una Intense Spider sabe uno de que hablamos .

Saludos y felicidades

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Lo que si tengo muy claro , es que donde si andamos bien atrasados es en infraestructura para la práctica del mountain bike , tenemos zonas que podrían fácilmente ser adaptadas o mejor dicho contar con la infraestructura para la práctica del mtb , con rutas señaladas para diferentes niveles , un poco mas de hoteleria rústica, seguridad y servcio y alquiler de bicis y obviamente que sean auto sustentables.


Efectivamente estamos a años luz de contar con, ya no digamos infraestructura adecuada, sino algo tan básico como reglamentación y señalizaciones para la práctica del MTB. Ejemplo clásico es el Bosque de La Primavera, donde a pesar de los esfuerzos realizados las señales de las rutas son muy pocas y de reglamento ni hablar, lo único que existe somos ciclistas que rodamos por donde mejor se nos dá la gana, y hasta nos molestamos cuando se nos aparece el dueño del terreno por donde circulamos y nos hace un válido reclamo. Y cuando alguna persona interesada nos pregunta acerca de rutas en La Primavera, la mejor referencia es "pues vete un fin de semana a la caseta de Mariano Otero y pégate con algún grupo que te encuentres"... 

De la "auto-sustentabilidad" mejor ni hablar, empezando por la misma industria del ciclismo, que cada vez se parece más al mundo de los autos: que si el modelo, que si el año, que si los componentes, que si una bici para BMX, otra para Downhill, otra para XC, otra "All-Mountain" (¿tons para qué queremos las otras?), una con cuadro rígido, la de carbon, la de titanio, la de aluminio... el consumismo a todo lo que dá. ¿Auto-sustentabilidad? Esperemos sentados.

En fin, muy buena rodada Doc, yo he buscado la forma de unir el camino a Piedras Bola con la brecha de va de Etzatlán a Ahualulco por Las Jiménez, pero parece que aún no existe algo así... seguiremos en la búsqueda.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Epico!!

No manches, que buena ruta!!

Felicidades... esas rodadas son de esas para platicarle a tus nietos...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sobre el tema que mencionas blatido de la industria de las MTBs, yo creo que los fabricantes estan haciendo su trabajo de tratar de ganar clientes fabricando todos los modelos posibles para alcanzar al mayor numero de nichos de mercado, y sus departamentos de marketing tanbien estan haciendo los que mejor saben hacer que es hacernos consumir lo mas posible, (pero esa es su funcion).
Mas bien yo creo que el problema esta en los bikers que le seguimos el juego y consumimos mas de lo que necesitamos ( en esta categoria me incluyo yo) pero mas bien es por falta de informacion que muchos compran una bici, solo por su apariencia y ni siquiera saben que componentes tienen o cuanto recorrido de suspension tiene.
Otros casos somos los que vemos videos de super heroes en MTBs y creemos que nosotros vamos a hacer los mismo y compramos bicis para el tipo de manejo que nos gustaria hacer y no para lo QUE REALMENTE HACEMOS.

Saludos y por cierto aqui les mando las fotos de hoy en la Mosca, bosque de la Primavera, que por cierto me sorprendí gratamente de que alguien, no se quien ( si alguien sabe que diga) se tomo la molestia de construir caminos de madera muy chidos que hacen mas divertido las rodadas.
Tambien la Rune se porto sorprendente, es una bici superdivertida que te invita a siempre tomar la linea mas dificil del camino, simplemente para divertirte e impresionar a tus compañeros de rodada. Lo unico malo que si es pesada para rutas muy largas, pero es ideal para Weekend warriors que van unicamente a recorridos de 2 o 3 horas a hacer rutas retadoras.

























Saludos y que este proximo 2009 les traiga mucha diversion a bordo de sus MTB, los mejores deseos.
DrFoes


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*una palabra....*

impresionante!!!!! wow!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hola Dr. Foes....

Oye, que manubrio traes? Se ve... bien, no se si me gusta o no, pero tengo es el Azonic?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hola Dr. Foes....
> 
> Oye, que manubrio traes? Se ve... bien, no se si me gusta o no, pero tengo es el Azonic?


En la Rune le acabo de poner un Azonic AZ-7 de color checker, es muy ligero y mas ancho de lo normal 28 pulgadas. El color cuadriculado es mate ligeramente satinado, se ve muy diferente a todo lo demas. Aunque es de esos que te gustan o los odias.

En la Spider le puse el Azonic Strip Bar color blanco Gloss, esta ligeramente mas pesado pero igualmente de ancho y mas economico, tambien se ve muy bien y por lo ancho da mas estabilidad en manejo tecnico y para subir al tener el agarre mas ancho tambien como que extiendes mas el pecho y tomas mas aire, es una diferencia notable.

Saludos y cualquier duda, estamos en contacto


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Last Biker:
Acabo de ver por ahi en varios sitios Web de MTB, que ya Intense lanzó la Spider 2, no se si tengas alguna información filtrada desde la Intense Factory?

Y tambien me gustaria saber tu opinion personal

En papel y geometria me late bastante 

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

A Last Biker, Warp, Rzoz, Tacubaya, MarcoL y demas miembros de mtbr, les agradezco sus comentarios y les reitero la invitación a Gdl, cuando tengan planeado darse una vuelta por aca, con gusto los llevo a conocer estos lugares (prometo no perderlos ).

En meses anteriores han venido algunos bikers (nacionales y extranjeros) que me han contactado por este foro y les he mostrado algunos de estos lugares.

Ultimamente tenemos por aca a Zapobiker (originario de Puebla) excelente mtber y amigo, que me he encargado de ponerle unas buenas rodadas.

Saludos y para el 2009 ya tengo pensadas algunos nuevos proyectos que les estaré reportando.

Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> ...Despues de una hora mas por tierra y veredas llegamos a las piedras bola
> Su servilleta
> 
> View attachment 418966


que eran las bolas de dinosaurio? por eso tan contento?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Siguenos compartiendo estas rodadas tan buenas... me dan ganas de rodar cada vez que las veo!

Saludos y feliz año.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Intense Spider VP*



DrF035 said:


> Last Biker:
> Acabo de ver por ahi en varios sitios Web de MTB, que ya Intense lanzó la Spider 2, no se si tengas alguna información filtrada desde la Intense Factory?
> 
> Y tambien me gustaria saber tu opinion personal
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr. :

Poco o nada puedo aportar de lo que ya seguramente sabes, y aunque conozco por ahí a algunos "orejas " la boca la tienen bien cerrada ja ja ja

El lanzamiento de la Intense Spider 2 es algo que ya se veía venir de tiempo atrás por lógica , dado que Santacruz e Intense comparten el VPP , a partir del momento en que SC reconfiguró un poco el VPP y lanzo el nuevo VPP con la Blur LT 2 , para no quedar a la zaga Intense hizo lo mismo con la nueva Tracer VP .

Y por ahí de paso , están actualizando o ajustando sus diferentes cuadros a las tendencias actuales , un cuadro para cada segmento .

En Intense quedaría la Spider FRO como la XC ligera , ahora la nueva Spider VP como una trail bike de mas recorrido que la anterior , luego la Tracer , la 6.6 y así....

De hecho la nueva Spider tiene los cambios lógicos para que llame la atención y se venda en estos tiempos difíciles , cambios que , aunque diferentes llevan la tendencia actual de otras compañias Megas (Giant con la Trance, Trek con la Fuel ,Specialized con la Stumpjumper )

Basicamente la Spider 2 tiene mas recorrido en la suspensión de 4 pulgadas a 4.5 / 5

Ya trae los baleros "angular contact " que se supone tiene mejor desempeño y duración , algo de lo que se quejaban mucho los propietarios de Intense y SC , aunque a mí nunca me dieron guerra ,

El angulo de la direccion viene un poquito mas relajado y dado que se supone que aceptará horquillas de mayor recorrido , a lo mejor es mas estable , pero a lo mejor también se vuelve mas lenta de reacciones , en lo personal ya me gustaba como era .

Ya tiene graseras , mas de lo mismo , esto es algo que tengo muchas ganas de ver en vivo , tengo mis dudas al respecto , nada mas que tenga chance de desarmar una SC o Intense para ver como viene realmente el sistema , con las Turner si funciona pero es otra cosa diferente .

Respecto a la geometría tambien se dice que elimina una de las "situaciones " que supuestamente a algunos les sucedía , a mi nunca me pasó, el famoso jalón del pedal hacia atrás en el granny en subidas complicadas .

Va a pesar un poco mas , pero igual paso la Blur LT 2 y las nuevas Turner DW link por lo menos en las Turner Flux y Spot ya lo verifiqué y si pesan un buen mas , entre 250 y 350 gramos mas , puede que no sea mucho cuando el desempeño funciona mucho mejor pero para algunos " neurotic gram counters " puede que sea mucho.

Ahora si el precio que se dice que va a tener la Spider realmente es el de $1,999.00 usd. , entonces si va a tener mas oportunidad de venderse bien y competir con sus similares que están mas caras.

Habra que ver si deveras están a la venta para Marzo , seguramente su presentación estelar será en el Sea Otter Classic .

En fin la batalla en las compañias que fabrican cuadros high end está interesante , la crisis económica si está golpeando duro las ventas y si en USA se siente , aquí en México lindo y querido mas, como dijo alguien por ahí , ¿ donde están todos esos furibundos y ansiosos que querían comprar sus Turner DW en el pasado sep y oct ? les pasó como en la canción ..."los mariachis callaron...." donde quedó su frase de " I can´t wait for a ...."

Saludos y estamos en contacto

the last biker.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bah.... esto es la crème de la crème


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Bah.... esto es la crème de la crème


Esa bici no tiene ma.#&%%.

Esta de pocas.

La acabo de incluir en la lista de mis proximas adquisiciones para el 2009. :thumbsup:

Al rato les subo las fotos de mi cuadrito nuevo que me trajo Santa Clos

Saludos.


----------



## theduck (Jan 11, 2009)

*De Poca Madre.*

Esa aventura de las piedras bola se ve que estuvo de poca madre, hojala y algun dia ande por alla y pueda encontrarme con mtbkers como uds, no como los cochos de aqui que no quieren ni andar 2 horas en bici.


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

estan suaves las fotos y esa intense uzzi la vi el fin pasado en la carrera de fontana.
Estoy trabajando en un video con un reportaje de esa bici, cuando lo complete pongo un link.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Despues de una hora mas por tierra y veredas llegamos a las piedras bola
> Su servilleta
> 
> View attachment 418966
> ...


Estimado Dr. Foes.... esas bolas se parecen a las bolas de Godzilla...


----------

